# Breeding "wonky genetic" betta to a "clean background" betta?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Just out of curiosity... 

I do have some great males, just "plain ol' pet store bettas"... VT... Such as El Dorado - his finnage is pretty darn great, and his name says it all for color :lol: 

Plus I have Ghengis - my butterfly VT... brown and purple (hinted with a slight tinge of red, not quite a maroon color) body, purple for his fins which are clear tipped with a soft baby blue... Both backgrounds are unknown. 

I would've wanted to breed Riddle, but his finnage is not that great.

a couple questions really...

1. how do I get it so the color yellow (even green is fine) will actually show in the fry? even if multicolored. Is it dominant or recessive?

2. If I got a female betta, whose genetics were not-as unknown, or were completely known, would it in the end help the genes? I'd think it would... But asking just in case =D Not breeding until summer! Just wanted to ask.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

breeding...
i don't known which color are dominant or recessive.
just fin.
will if your chasing color.
just do selective breeding.
1)select a pair of that you have.
breed them together.
get your f1
2)then select the color you desire
have to be the same solid color male and female
breed the f1 together to get your f2
3)then select the same color on your f2 as your f1 and breed them together.
at that stage you'll have some nice solid color offspring
personally i like blue fish.
blue x black 
produce black and blue 
blue x blue
get some green and blue
blue x green
blue and green babies
white x blue
you will get some white, blue


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm thanks Curly  That's a good procedure... I know VT is dominant, and so is the butterfly gene - just No idea about yellow! Here they are very very very uncommon, especially his vivid gold color. I never knew blue and blue makes green and/or blue! cool.

Riddles is a dark dark blue, with green, silver, blue, red, etc in his fins...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

butterfly is like the marble gene.
you don't know what you get until the fish is about 7 month old.
will i never produce a yellow fish yet.
so i can't help you there.
from my guess
work with the pineapple or mustard gas fish.
select the baby with the most yellow and work your way from there


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm very true... I got a marble male. Nice pink skin body, with cellophone tail that has "black" er wait silver er wait blue :lol: starting near the base... Never knew until after I had him for a while. I will try finding a mustard gas maybe... or a pineapple


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yellow is recessive, both parents have to have it in order for their fry to show it. Butterfly, like Curlyfatbottom said comes from the marble gene, and that can change for quite awhile. 

I have a HM blue/white marble PK that is still changing after 5 months. Good luck, with unknown parents, it is hard to tell what your bettas carry.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm true  I'll try finding a yellow gal... Probably shipped! Females here are all the same now. The irridescent barely seen purple -.- I got four, and only 2 show a lot of purple... I'd love to breed El Dorado though... Never in my life have I seen such a yellow! pale, sure.. this? nooo


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

wow you already have a yellow fish.
will here a short cut.
breed him with a female.
then get a baby from there and breed back to the dad....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes  My lovely El Dorado... =D Only females I have are purple (one with red and purple)


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

will still cross them together and breed back to the dad.
you'll get yellow
unless he a marble and marble out to be yellow


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

The yellow color is actually a red color mutation, so your best best for yellow fry I say would be with the red girl.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm Little Rose hey?  I wanted to try her with him anyways xD I'll definitely want to try, eventually. Thanks Green Tea!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yellow is very recessive and you will probably lose the color in offspring. Your best bet would be crossing it to a cambodian or white (both carry NR genes), if you can't get another yellow.

I bred my coppers to 2 different yellows for 2 generations but didn't get any yellow at all. I got some cambodian like colors which people said would in turn produce yellow/gold..... but they all died so couldn't continue.

I'm not sure about the genetic make up, but when I bred poor quality red dragons (fins were rather whitish), I got quite a few yellow and gold.dragons.

Producing solid colors is sometimes like gambling. If they've been mixed to red you will almost always get some red on their fins. Only a small percentage will turnout solid which you need to further breed.

True purple are also very hard to produce. By true purple, I really mean purple, not certain shades of blue that look purple. I have never tried them nor do I know how to mix them but I see people produce them through lavender. Only a very small percentage will be true purples and they will not breed true, specially if bred to other colors.

Do you know how the super red works? Well the above colors work similarly. In order to produce them, you can't always get those colors in every generation. You will produce other supporting colors which when bred further will produce yellow and purple...... That's what I concluded from other people's results.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm that's true  I think my Reggie is a cambodian  not sure. Has a pale body with a nice red for his fins - ironically he is supposed to be a VT and his fins are short and rounded still (healing up nice...) hehe white is even harder to find BUT I would totally dibs a white girlie even from over seas ^^


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the 'fun' thing about breeding pet store bettas is, you NEVER know exactly what you'll get. but, as you saw with Madam and Spartan, that's not always a good thing. if you want to breed pet store bettas, i've said before, is to breed them from a pet store that not only takes good care of their bettas, but has wonderfully healthy bettas.

like, out of my batch, i'd breed everyone of mine, except King Steve. despite him being wonderfully healthy and quite beautiful(with the most amazing fins i've EVER seen on a CT), he's a walmart betta, and we all know how well they care for them, and i've seen things like tumors, severe hunch back, and other bad things from walmart bettas.

but, i'd breed Scout, Lulu, and Ichi. they're my pet store babies, and Pet Lovers not only takes amazing care of them, but i've never seen tumors, hunch back, or other deformities and conditions from their bettas.

and, out of my remaining three, Spy, Heavy, and Sniper, Chard breeds PetCo bettas, so it's possible their parents or grand parents were pet store bettas. they show what amazing things you can get from 'wonky genetics'! if i'm not mistaking, Spy's copper yellow was a fluke he found after introducing a petco yellow into his yellow line!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh nice on the copper yellow!!! And I actually got El Dorado basically he day he was there. I don't think he is from the same supplier... Maybe he was a pet?? Because there was no shipment on that day, I came the day of the shipment which all the bettas were sick, dying, diseased, dead, or deformed. I came twp days later and that little chilled yellow betta was sitting on a plant in the 40 gallon with a couple other fishies (some type of tetra). So I grabbed him xD 

This time around I'm being a lot more careful. I do not even think I'll breed my four girls because they have more females in who are the same - stunted growth, and are only irridescent, or have zero color. I don't like whoever breeds them


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

have you thought about buying from aquabid? sometimes, you can find breeders like Chard, who don't charge an arm and a leg for their bettas. buying from the country you're from is alot cheaper, too. that's why i chose Chard. :V if you lived down here, in the US, i'd suggest him to you. x-x but, you live up in Canada. i think there's a few good canadian sellers on Aquabid. you just gotta look. :V


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah there is one I found on there that said "only ships within Canada" which then skips like three costs. Which is pretty nice  I'm just being picky lol. Only a white, or yellow female is what I want to go for...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i do want to breed Sniper. my pretty marble veiltail boy. :V he's what veils need! i was MORE than willing to spend $16 total on him, because he's just... amazingly perfect. i'm positive his babies would sell. :V maybe i'll find him a beautiful blue marble HM girlfriend. that way, amazing veils, and maybe deltas. :3

i understand being picky. :V ya gotta be, when it comes to these things~!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely!!! Lol. I mean El Dorado has the color AND finnage? I don't even think he came from the same supplier really. Otherwise we would have had reds, oranges, and a few weird ones. But they came before he did. Whoever had him took very good care of him  And, he is friendly.

Omg I'd buy one of your fry if I could xD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:V you live in Canada-land, though. i wouldn't even know how to ship one to you. .3.

i don't plan to breed for a long while. i need the tanks, the money, the supplies...


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah there is one I found on there that said "only ships within Canada" which then skips like three costs. Which is pretty nice  I'm just being picky lol. Only a white, or yellow female is what I want to go for...


maybe females 1-3?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe lol. Yeah I live in Canada. excluded!! lol


----------

